# Advice needed



## Andy Martin (Aug 31, 2016)

Hi guys, need advice on where to get blood tests done in Albufeira. I should say we are resident's and registered with the local Health Centre. The Doctor along with my prescription gave me a form for blood tests to be done. I was advised to ask in the pharmacy where this could be done. The pharmacist told me Aqualab? Behind Pingo Doce, I've searched online and the only Aqualab I can find is in the old town 2 mins down the street from the pharmacy I use. Confused.com can anyone help.


----------



## RichardHenshall (Jul 26, 2009)

contacts-Aqualab


----------



## Andy Martin (Aug 31, 2016)

Thanks Richard, checked there website got it thanks again.


----------

